# thermostat



## martha56 (May 15, 2005)

I changed the thermostat on my 1997 Nissan Altima and now it seems to be heating up. I tested the thermostat and it is working fine. Does anyone know what might have gone wrong. It was working fine before. Just some preventative work.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

martha56 said:


> I changed the thermostat on my 1997 Nissan Altima and now it seems to be heating up. I tested the thermostat and it is working fine. Does anyone know what might have gone wrong. It was working fine before. Just some preventative work.


did you install it the correct direction? you also need to make sure you bleed the system.


----------



## martha56 (May 15, 2005)

*Reply*

How do you bleed the system?

Thanks

PS: I am going to buy a new radiator cap. Does it matter if I buy it from the Nissan dealership or oreilly's?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

martha56 said:


> How do you bleed the system?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS: I am going to buy a new radiator cap. Does it matter if I buy it from the Nissan dealership or oreilly's?


nope, doesnt matter. you can use either. ill explain the bleeding later on today when im out of work... you can try searching, im sure its been posted though.


----------



## martha56 (May 15, 2005)

*More info*

One thing I hadn't mentioned earlier was that when I've had the engine on for 5 -6 minutes the coolant reservoir start to bubble. What would cause that? Some guy at the auto parts store said that i should take the thermostat off and make sure there is coolant in the engine. 

thanks


----------

